# yeast nutrient



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 26, 2012)

started 4 batches of wine on 1/22/12 
fredonia
ives
diamond
steuben
each 7 gallons
added 3/4 tsp. crushed Campden tablets waited 24 hrs and added 1 & 1/4 pk of lalvin 71B-1122 to each one but i forgot to add the nutrient. they are going like crazy right now but i notice a little rotten egg smell. can i add the nutrient now or now?


----------



## robie (Jan 26, 2012)

Most definitely! Just make sure you go by the instructions for the nutrient. Some nutrients want to be added up front, some later on.

I also would stir in some air to the ones that have the rotten egg smell. 

I don't have the specs for that yeast in front of me, but make sure you feed that strain based on the manufacturer's recommendation.


----------



## Hairdresser28 (Jan 26, 2012)

all it says is tsp. per gallon of must, it says nothing about when to add it.


----------



## robie (Jan 26, 2012)

Hairdresser28 said:


> all it says is tsp. per gallon of must, it says nothing about when to add it.



If you have rotten eggs smell (H2S), go ahead and add it. That sounds more like a yeast energizer/nutrient combo, which should be added up front. Yep, go ahead and add it. It can't hurt, anyway.

There are yeast energizers, which are made primarily to get things going well at the start. They sometimes include enough nutrient to last to about 1/2 to 2/3's the way throw the fermentation. GoFerm is such an energizer, but by all means not the only one. At that later point, you are supposed to add a nutrient. FermaidK is a good example for such a nutrient.

Some energizers have you add it up front and at the same time, some additional nutrient. I don't know what you have. You might be able to look up the name on the internet and find out more. If you can't find anymore about it, don't worry, just put it in now.


----------

